
Only 16% Of Republicans and 29% of Democrats Want Increased Immigration - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/14/only-16-of-republicans-and-29-of-democrats-want-increased-immigration/
======
mjn
It's interesting to see that TechCrunch and Gallup put completely different
spin on the same results. Gallup's headline [1] emphasizes that the number who
want immigration decreased is at a record low, while TechCrunch's emphasizes
that the numbers who want immigration increased are still pretty low.

[1] [http://www.gallup.com/poll/163457/americans-pro-
immigration-...](http://www.gallup.com/poll/163457/americans-pro-immigration-
past.aspx)

------
Dylan16807
That's a tricky question. For example, I would love official immigration to be
streamlined and allow more people, but if you count illegal immigration I
don't know if I want the _total_ number of immigrants to increase.

